

Google enforces EU cookie regulations on its Adsense publishers - hartator

Dear Publisher,<p>We want to let you know about a new policy about obtaining EU end-users’ consent that reflects regulatory and best practice guidance. It clarifies your duty to obtain end-user consent when you use products like Google AdSense, DoubleClick for Publishers, and DoubleClick Ad Exchange.<p>Please review our new EU user consent policy as soon as possible. This requires that you obtain EU end users’ consent to the storing and accessing of cookies and other information, and to the data collection, sharing, and usage that takes place when you use Google products. It does not affect any provisions on data ownership in your contract.<p>Please ensure that you comply with this policy as soon as possible, and not later than 30th September 2015.<p>If your site or app does not have a compliant consent mechanism, you should implement one now. To make this process easier for you, we have compiled some helpful resources at cookiechoices.org.<p>This policy change is being made in response to best practice and regulatory requirements issued by the European data protection authorities. These requirements are reflected in changes recently made on Google’s own websites.<p>Thank you in advance for your understanding and cooperation.<p>Regards,
The Google Policy Team
======
OzzyOzbour
"This is idiotic. Website operators who use AdSense are now required to figure
out if a visitor is from the EU and show them some stupid warning."

From comments on adsense.blogspot.com

